# Fridge Vents



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

What fridge vents do you have for a Dometic TEC Tower? Ours are both the same. Went to Johns Cross earlier in the year to buy winter covers but they said that the bottom one should be different to the top one so they wouldn't fit our van. Does this mean that we will need to change the bottom vent in order to buy winter covers?

Joe


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Dunno Joe but some sellers sell top or bottom cover individually so may be able to buy 2 tops or 2 bottoms as required. Expensive tho, might be better to try turning the stat to minimum.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Our tech tower has 4 covers and they are all the same size. We just fit 2 on the bottom vent and two on the top with equal spacing in between. I notice on the latest vans they are now fitting just one vent on the side of the van and one through the roof, much the same as on RVs.

Wobby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have two vents of the same size.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Christine600 said:


> I have two vents of the same size.


Have you managed to get winter vents to fit?

Joe


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Hi,
Take a look at my postings on MMM and see if they are the type you have?

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=22654&start=1

Chris


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi exscuse me if I`m wrong but ..

the tec tower is the normal dometic fridge freezer with a oven on top yes? so unlike our Delfin model were the top fridge vent goes throught the roof and btm in vanside .

yours both vent through van side yes? If so its like our old Dethleffs and john cross have got it wrong  . both winter covers are the same size and fit leaving a small gap as already said.

have a look on the truma site for pictures. you wont need them this time of yeear unless skiing, as the yare usefull to prevent leaves etc when in storage at homeor wherever and in winter to help the fridge heat up and so run cooler.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Chris

Computer or their site playing up. Will check tomorrow but both vents are both exactly the same size and the grill is the same.

Tramp

The ones Johns Cross sell the bottom vent only covers 3/4 of the vent but there should be a round vent on one side that is left clear - we don't have this.

Wobby

Did your winter vents come with the van? If not, where did you buy them?

Joe


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

We already had a pair of winter covers, but our new van needed a third one. I was able to buy a single cover for a good price on eBay that fitted and matched the others perfectly. Well worth a look - there should be a reasonable number to choose from.

Our local dealers would only sell them in pairs at well over £20, as I recall.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Our vents on the side of the van are both the same. Our problem was sourcing grey covers to match! Apparently grey covers are supplied by Hymer. We managed to get two covers from Camper UK. Not cheap but they look the biz and fit really well. They have made a huge difference to the draughts inside the van over the winter. Nearly time to come off - spring is coming!!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all 

When I tried Johns Cross they only sell in pairs so would have had to buy two pairs 

will check out Dometic web and ebay

many thanks all

joe


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

joedenise said:


> Christine600 said:
> 
> 
> > I have two vents of the same size.
> ...


Yes - they came with the MH. Which is brand new so I guess they would.

I could have a look for names or codes on them - or take a photo if you like.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Trouble is ours are 480 x 185mm and can't find any to fit.

Joe


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Are these what you are looking for?

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/stock/Thetford/Thetford-fridge-vents/

regards

Jerry


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Jerry

they are the ones I have but want the winter covers

joe


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

Winter cover for small vent - White
Part No. 62445580

3rd pic down


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Take a look at the thread I mentioned above as it ended up with me purchasing the correct winter vents for our dometic as we had trouble running fridge on gas. I have added photos for you and this did help me. Leisure spares delivered within 3 days too.

Chris
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=22654&posts=46


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

For our T615 we got the covers from Paul at camper UK
Quote Build no for van and he will tell you what you need. Great service next day from stock. Note if you want grey expect to pay a premium. we have fitted white looks ok as van is white with grey trim
Steles.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks all. Going blind! sorry about that.

Joe

PS Chris - ours are about the size of your covers


----------

